# Moving to the Metroplex



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey everyone. It was good meeting y'all this past weekend. *The good news finally came and the wife and I are moving to McKinney on Saturday the 19th of December. I'd like to beg and cajole as many of you can I can to help us unpack the truck. *The obligatory "tasty beverages" and food will be available to everyone who helps as well as a special offer. That's right, a special DFW locals-only come and get it offer.

Due to school obligations I need to consolidate my many aquariums into one larger one and would like to sell my current 90 and 75 setups to make room and money to buy a setup off a reefer in Ft. Worth. Please help us both out, I want the tank as much as his wife wants it out of the house. 

90g: http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/for/1470467652.html $400.00 for DFWAPC members.

75g: http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/for/1470502400.html $500.00 for DFWAPC members. This tank has a black painted foam wall on the back for attaching epiphytes to.

I prefer Paypal purchases prior to moving for your security as much as mine.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Glad to hear you are on your way here! Good luck with the sale of your tanks.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll help you move Phil. Just PM me for my number.

-Tyler


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dang! I have to go get my son in New Mexico that day! I would be there otherwise. Good luck on your move!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

alta678 said:


> Dang! I have to go get my son in New Mexico that day! I would be there otherwise. Good luck on your move!


No Bolbitis for you!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Double Dang!!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

hahah


----------

